# Separating Zipper - I Need Help



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I am making a fleece jacket. It's McCall's 7298, view C. It's a pattern I've had for a while but never used. It calls for a 28" separating sports zipper. Well, I picked up a 28" *dual*-separating zipper (it has 2 pulls). I want the jacket to hang open. I'll probably never actually zip it. Can I use this zipper, and if so how in the world can I make it work? I can't believe I've never encountered this sort of thing before. I feel dumb.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Can you put in a regular separating zipper? Just do the same with this one. If you're not going to be zipping it that much, it's not going to be that much bother.

It's rather like a zipper on the outside of my purse. Zips from either direction.

So - just put it in like a normal separating. 1/2 on one side, 1/2 on the other 

I'd either baste, pin well, or baste stitch the opening lay the closed zipper on it, then put it in. Just depends on how at ease you are with zippers.

Angie


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I finally figured it out. I didn't think the bottom was going to unzip. Now, I really feel dumb. Thanks Angie. I can do this now.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

After I finally wrapped my brain around how a dual pull separating zipper works, I was able to finish my jacket.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That's really nice. I think lots of folks are going to ask you where you got that.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Very nice job! I never have any luck with those type of zippers.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

That turned out great! Sometimes it just takes a little bit to get through a mind block.


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

Very nice. I'll bet it's warm and cozy.


----------

